# Strange phone call



## powbmps (Sep 14, 2010)

So I just got a call on my home phone from a CT area code.  The guy asked for my wife by her first name.  I offered to take a message.  He then inquired if she was the one who "worked the poles" on election day .

Should I be concerned?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds interesting.  

On a serious note, is your wife an election official or someone who was at the polling place supervising the elections?


----------



## powbmps (Sep 14, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> On a serious note, is your wife an election official or someone who was at the polling place supervising the elections?



Nope.  He acted like he was calling anyone in North Sutton, NH with the same first name as my wife, in hopes of finding the person he met when he was here voting.

That makes no sense at all.  

I'll go with the cougar picking up a college kid scenario.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2010)

Uh... that's a little strange indeed...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry about that. Wrong number.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 14, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Sorry about that. Wrong number.



I was waiting for that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2010)

star 69 him and say you're Todd Palin


----------



## powhunter (Sep 14, 2010)

powbmps said:


> So I just got a call on my home phone from a CT area code.  The guy asked for my wife by her first name.  I offered to take a message.  He then inquired if she was the one who "worked the poles" on election day .
> 
> Should I be concerned?



I think 2knees works "the poles" maybe it was him

steveo


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2010)

powbmps said:


> I was waiting for that.



Happy to oblige.








/random warning- do not do a Google image search for "happy to oblige" while at work with "SafeSearch" turned off.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm guessing he was an inept member of the Russian mob who actually just tipped you off to your wife suppressing the Polish vote.



ctenidae said:


> /random enticement- do a Google image search for "happy to oblige" while at home with "SafeSearch" turned off.


FlFY


----------



## 2knees (Sep 14, 2010)

powhunter said:


> I think 2knees works "the poles" maybe it was him
> 
> steveo



yes, it was me.

i'm a low down dirty ruthless vato


----------



## powbmps (Sep 14, 2010)

2knees said:


> yes, it was me.
> 
> i'm a low down dirty ruthless vato



You $%&*#.  Bring your bike next time you come up to visit her.  We'll hit Highland.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2010)

powbmps said:


> You $%&*#.  Bring your bike next time you come up to visit her.  We'll hit Highland.



Naw, he'll just ride your bike too.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 15, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Naw, he'll just ride your bike too.



Nice.


----------



## NYDrew (Sep 15, 2010)

are you sure he was referring to the electoral polls and not more personal issues.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 15, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Naw, he'll just ride your bike too.



Awwwww man.  That hurts.



NYDrew said:


> are you sure he was referring to the electoral polls and not more personal issues.



That's what I'm worried about.  Maybe I shouldn't be using Facebook to seek medical advice.


----------

